# My Mini Mancha "Coco" color?



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Meet Coco. I just love this little girl! I'm new to dairy goats and have two, this little girl and another doeling, a Lamancha/Nubian. This little girl is a character! She is so full of personality and so much fun! She is bred to a reg. Nigerian for April kid(s) wondering what her color is called?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you! She is my little Ms. Personality!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, Cute


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I would call that chili are painted. 

She is adorable I miss my mini manchas but I love my Nubians


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> I would call that chili are painted.
> 
> She is adorable I miss my mini manchas but I love my Nubians


That was suppose to be "chocolate painted" lol 
Got to love auto correct


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

aceofspades said:


> That was suppose to be "chocolate painted" lol
> Got to love auto correct


LOL! Was trying real hard to figure that one out!! Hehehe I like "Chocolate Painted" and she came with the name "Coco" LOL 1+1=2 suddenly it all makes seance.....:clap: Thank You!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, she's a doll!!!!


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

She's adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

She is adorable)). Love mini manchas)))


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I like the way the markings on the front of her legs run right down between her toes. I've never noticed that on anyone before.


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she is just adorable ! Love her


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She reminds me of chocolate and marshmallows


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you all! I just love her. Even her little voice is so stinkin' cute! My bigger doeling bullies her a bit, but Coco holds her own. Angel tries keeping Coco away from me, but they seem to get along otherwise. I feel so protective of her! We set up a horse stall in the barn for them so when the time comes and their heavy with kids I can seperate them so Coco doesn't get hit hard. My wonderful husband is being so good about all the extra work. :/


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice set up ! So clean and neat , i love it !!!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank You so much! The different chain link gate sizes kinda bother me (it's an OCD thing) LOL Otherwise I am very pleased. I even today figured out a creep area for the babies once their venturing outside. I sure hope the girls are pregnant! My Mother always said to "Never count your chickens before they hatch". Best I behave....


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow she sure is gorgeous!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone! She is a doll! So sweet and talks to me in the gentleest voice. I just love her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , fine, you love her lots , but I want her lots


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Hahahaha! Thank you Laura!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

a new updated picture of my pretty girl. Can hardly wait for her babies to arrive in April! I was going to breed her to another Mini LaMancha but she feel in love with a Nigerian buck.


----------



## dance4emily (Jan 20, 2014)

Very pretty goat will have pretty babies!!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's pretty.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## JudyMessner (Jan 28, 2014)

Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I hate to keep bumping this up but I do need to say thank you all very much.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

;-)


Blessings,
Janeen


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I started another thread because I'd forgotten about this one. Coco had two beautiful girls on April 5. she is such a good mother and her babies are just as friendly as she is. I couldn't be more pleased and I'm excited to share them here. We call them Fanny and Mae.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

And another of Mae. Something special about this little girl...


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

There adorable


----------

